# Best brushes for foundation?



## maysj18 (Feb 10, 2013)

I have seen people use everything from a flat foundation brush, to a sponge, to a powder brush, to their hands. What is the best foundation tool for you?


----------



## Dalylah (Feb 11, 2013)

For some foundations I am a fingers only kinda girl but for most I prefer a brush. I actually have a quite a few foundation brushes  but I just got a new one that I really love. It's the EcoTools Buffing Brush. It smooths it out nice and soft looking.  It's super soft, eco-friendly and inexpensive.


----------



## jaydhagberg (Feb 11, 2013)

That totally depends on what kind of foundation you're using! 

*Liquids - *I would recommend using a stippling brush or a sponge like a Beauty Blender. Brushes include MAC 130, MAC 187, MAC 188, Sigma F50, and Sigma F55.

*Cremes - *Creme foundations generally work better with either a flat foundation brush or a _damp_ sponge. Brushes include MAC 190, MAC 193, and Sigma F60.

*Powders - *I generally prefer using a kabuki-style brush for powder foundations. (I'm a die hard MAC Studio Fix Powder fan) My brush of choice is the Sigma F80 Flat Top Kabuki Brush.


----------



## CourtneyB (Feb 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jaydhagberg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That totally depends on what kind of foundation you're using!
> 
> ...


 I love you for this information.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, these are all good rec's. ðŸ‘


----------



## jaydhagberg (Feb 12, 2013)

Any time!


----------



## chenipho (Feb 15, 2013)

Awesome suggestions!


----------



## LoriTG (Feb 15, 2013)

I have tried using a flat foundation brush. I don't like it as well as my fingers. It just doesn't go on as nice as when I use my fingers. Maybe I am using it wrong I don't know.


----------



## LoriTG (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jaydhagberg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That totally depends on what kind of foundation you're using!
> 
> ...


 Oh maybe that's where I went wrong. I used a flat foundation brush with my liquid foundation.


----------



## LoriTG (Feb 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jaydhagberg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That totally depends on what kind of foundation you're using!
> 
> ...


 You spoke of what to use with powder foundation but what brush would you recommend for loose powder? Just a blush brush? Also, what is the best way to clean a flat foundation brush?


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 17, 2013)

The proper way to use a flat foundation brush is to use it in a stippling motion. If you use a sweeping or a painting / brushing motion, you will get a streaky and uneven finish. For loose powder, you can use a powder brush or a velour puff. Either way, you need to Tap off the excess powder before you apply it. There are lots and lots of threads on the board on how to clean brushes.


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *vogueboy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The proper way to use a flat foundation brush is to use it in a stippling motion. If you use a sweeping or a painting / brushing motion, you will get a streaky and uneven finish.
> 
> For loose powder, you can use a powder brush or a velour puff. Either way, you need to Tap off the excess powder before you apply it.
> ...


 What about buffing it in?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Feb 18, 2013)

> What about buffing it in?


 Are you using mineral foundation?


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Feb 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you using mineral foundation?


 Sometimes, but I use the BE brush. I meant for liquid though or BB cream XD


----------



## Sofia Rahman (Feb 18, 2013)

hi All! im new to this forum! 

For me, when i apply foundation.... ill use a flat foundation brush a big one for face or MAC #195 concealer brush for concealing smaller areas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Do check out my website : (Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)

its still under progress... do excuse the lack of content though...im working on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 18, 2013)

Up until recently, I was a fingers only girl. Then I got this brush - Raw Natural Beauty Maximum Coverage Foundation brush. I really like it! I use it both for mineral foundation (which I rarely use) and my BB cream. With the cream, I dab it on with my fingers then buff it with the brush.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 18, 2013)

> What about buffing it in?


 I use a fibre optic brush (MAC 187) as a buffing brush. (That was the original intention of it). Or you can use a kabuki brush for buffing. However mineral foundations are the only foundations that need to be buffed.


----------

